# 71 Blazer



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Like I said in the Model A thread, Mark did this one. But the roll cage isnt finished yet. Ill just throw up pics, ask anything you like.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

BTW................Ant..........Notice the banner is gone? Had a storm not too long ago that shredded it. I will need one next time I order, but this time Im going to put it inside.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

FAWK YEAH!! That is an awesome build. I like how he made the panels on the wheel wells. that gives me an idea for my hunting Jeep (1973 CJ5)


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

That box isn't a common air space box is it?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

bhg41088 said:


> That box isn't a common air space box is it?


NO, the speakers are baffled and in separate glassed enclosures.

If not would have been nasty sounding passive radiators......cmon bro. We do know a little bit about this.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I love those early 70's Blazers.
John


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

any front stage :\


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Another pair of Type R coaxials are hidden up in the kicks.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

What's behind the skinny oval opening?

JD


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

99IntegraGS said:


> What's behind the skinny oval opening?
> 
> JD


Filler neck for the fuel tank. Going to be a piece of plexi there with a Chevy emblem.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

did he have a fuel cell installed or using the stock tank with modified filler tube?


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Another pair of Type R coaxials are hidden up in the kicks.


Well.....don't be stingy! How 'bout some pics of those!!  

That's some byooootiful work.


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats awesome. I have a 73 Bronco in the works and it has a very similar interior so I'm glad I have finally seen some ideas. I think it turned out great


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

That is nice. Great job. I have a 72 c10 pickup I am restoring. What engine are you running in it?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

badbowtie1972 said:


> That is nice. Great job. I have a 72 c10 pickup I am restoring. What engine are you running in it?


I think its a 350. I dunno bro.....motors aren't my thing.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

sure wouldent want to be in the back just in case of a roll over.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

internecine said:


> sure wouldent want to be in the back just in case of a roll over.


Why is that? The roll cage is designed to protect you...


----------

